# TIger barb dilemma: Please help



## Sefu (Jan 22, 2005)

It will be a long read, enjoy, ^^

A few weeks ago,
I purchased 2 Tiger barbs, and 2 Green Tiger barbs at the LFS to add to my 20 gallon tank.

Inhabitants before the addition:
4 Albino Tiger barbs.

Well a few days later, one Green tiger barb died, possibly a disease, symptoms were::

~unable to swim correctly
~back tail was not in use
~only the fins in the upper body was used
~layed on the gravel

I disposed of it, sadly, =(

Everything seemed fined after that incident, but however a few days later…
It was never the same..

Remember how I purchased 2 Tiger barbs, and 2 Green ones?

Well the green one that is left is going nuts; it is picking on the two tiger barbs like no one's business.

The Tiger barbs are EVEN BIGGER than the One green tiger barb left.

It really saddens me how harsh this Green Tiger barb is picking on them, cornering them, bitting their tails etc.

The thing is, the Green one Is limited to picking on only the green ones and not the albino ones which were in the tank before him.

I was wondering maybe, The Green tiger barb is after revenge? Is it possible that the other tiger barbs killed the Green one that I thought died of a disease? Is it possible for tiger barbs to pummel each other until they can’t swim correctly?

I have no clue what is going on
It has been going on for weeks now, 
I thought things between the tiger barbs would have settled

I know this sounds kind of strange in all, but I am really hopeless, I know of nothing to do, I see the poor tiger barbs stationary in the corners of my tank and I am really sadden by this L they seem so harmless… but it does not end there..

The crazy thing is.
Recently, I put a Gold fish in my tank to see what would happen, 
would the Green tiger barb beat it up? Would it man handle the non-aggressive goldfish?
NO NO NO folks… 
GET THIS:
The green tiger barb is AFRAID of the Goldfish
It swims away everytime the Goldfish swims past it…
and the other tiger barbs and albino tiger barbs seem very kind to the Goldfish
But I don’t understand the same green tiger barb that picks on my other two regular tiger barbs, afraid of a …. goldfish? Laugh out loud..

Anyways, I’ve gotten tired of seeing my other tiger barbs being mistreated by this Green tiger barb, so I got a net, and trapped him in it, laid it down on the gravel, now its stuck there.

I need a solution and FAST…. 
the net i trapped him in maybe too small. I need suggestions. I am sadden that this is the only solution that is left..
next to the toilet.. 

My name’s Anthony and thanks for reading.. happy fishing.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, tiger barbs do best in groups. You don't have enough in the tank. They are picking on the ones they can. There is not enough tiger barbs in the tank to spread the aggression around. Your best bet is to actually get more tiger barbs. A group of 5 or more is best.


----------



## Sefu (Jan 22, 2005)

Miss understood maybe?
4 Albino Tiger barbs + 2 Regular Tiger barbs + the 1 green tiger barb makes 7 :roll:


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Yup, somehow missed the already had the 4 albinos!


----------



## kideafish (Jan 20, 2005)

I would personally add more Green tiger barbs. He will feel more secure and no doubt happier..
Even if he does not then he will have more to pick on and no doubt one other of them will retaliate. The bullying will be spread across more fish and he will tire quicker of doing this.

I have a Severum that is a bully luckily as having quite a few tanks in the house I have re arranged the tnak mates and all is fine now. I did give away his tnakmate as he constantly harassed him. It is sometimes the only way to go to keep a peafeful community. 
DO NOT fluch him. Take him back to an LFS even if you have to give him away. Flushing a live fish is CRUEL. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Like Kideafish and Lisachromis said, adding more green tiger barbs will be the only perfect solution. They will keep themselves busy and leave the others alone so that there are no victims.


----------



## Sefu (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks guys, you've been very helpful, first thing today, when petsmarts open, ill be there! any suggestions of how many i should get?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

As many as possible :lol: . ( as long as you stick to stocking levels)
Good luck!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Adding more barbs will not solve your problem. You state you have a 20 gallon tank. That really isn't enough room for a school of barbs. I recommend 30 gallons (long) being the minimum tank size for schooling babrs. They love lots of open area to swim in. Without the extra room, they will still bully the smaller ones for dominance. The smaller ones have nowhere to go.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I disagree, adding more fish won't solve the problem of aggression for cichlids in my experience, but it works wounders for barbs.
Barbs aren't territorial fish, just fin nippers so adding more fish (as long as you don't pollute the system) is recommended.


----------



## Sefu (Jan 22, 2005)

Is there a chart i could possibly take a look at to examine the stocking levels?

I just want my tank to have pure barbs. :mrgreen:


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Tiger barbs are 2.75 " a piece. They are low waste fish and a 20 gal would normally be big enough for a school of 7 fish with their waste factor. But tiger barbs are very active and aggressive fish. If kept in large enough groups this stays amongst themselves. I really don't believe it makes a difference if the are green, regular or albino. They are just establishing their pecking order. Plants might help, some decoration a chased tiger can duck into will improve the quality of life for the more timid ones. But in all reality, tigers are better off in a 30+ tank. And remove the goldfish, please. That is not a tank mate for tigers. Beside the fact that a goldfish need 15 gal for himself because of his large poop factor, a common or comet needs more swimming room and a fancy will sooner or later attact the attention of the tiger and you can expect some shredded fins.


----------



## Elyn (May 18, 2009)

One of my green one did that same thing too although I had 3 tiger barbs and 3 green ones. I also had 2 guppies in there in which one of the green barbs love picking on them. But, I have a white male platy in the that seems the protect them every time the green one starts trying to nip at them. That one green tiger barb is very scared of the platy lol. The platy is okay with the other barbs though. :smile:


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Elyn- this thread has been dead for 4.5 years... please look at post dates.


----------

